# Natural Remedy for GERD (worked for me)



## Psicoloco Enamorado

*Hola Amigos*

*Greetings from México.*

Well I'm new to this forum and besides IBS I do suffer from GERD, I was diagnosed with alkaline gastritis and GERD, so plus the medicine that the doc prescribed I tried this and did work (for me), there's no magic behind it and it's very logic to figure out why it worked for me if you analyze the properties of the ingredients.

Basically the remedy consist in drinking raw veggies smoothies first thing in the morning as long as you need it and before sleep time, perhaps you already try it. Just and observation, there's lots of fiber in this two smoothies so if you're sensible to fiber, starch or raw veggies you better not try them; Smoothie 2 works wonders for people with IBS-C too.

*Smoothie 1*

Raw carrot.
Half potato.
Aloe Juice.
*Cuachalalate juice or extract (optional) (this plant is amazing!!!)
Honey
(don't peel the veggies)

*Smoothie 2*

Nopal (cactus)
Green Apple (half)
Celery (one piece)
(don't peel nothing)
(I addhoney for sweetness and a glass of soy/delactosed milk instead of water, makes it creamy)

***Aloe Vera and Cuachalalate tea alone, works wonders too for GERD, Gastritis and Heartburn.
Notice that this two smoothies are complementary to your medicine, a healthy lifestyle and a proper diet, they're not magical drinks but they help a lot (talking from personal experience and others who had try them).

Well, send you hugs!


----------



## HumanistRuth

I thought with GRED one was supposed to avoid food at bedtime. I'm glad it works for you.


----------



## Noel Biel

i also got GERD but i tried the japanese way of natural healing by drinking 2 1/2 cup (640 ml?) of water in the morning without taking everything 1st in your mouth and even brushing just only water then wait for 45mins then you can have anything. this is done until your stomach feels good. hope this will help tnx.


----------



## Roberto Aguila

I been having so much problem with this acid reflux issue that I have , I have this problem for 6 years now , when I first had it I really thought I was dying , don't know what it is , having terrible nausea and blood pressure issue because of the sickness , until the doctor prescribed me the Nexium 40 mg , and it did help , but I still suffer from the acid reflux every day ... I been so sick with this for too long and I'm getting really depress cause of it ... I don't even know what to eat anymore , it change my life big time ... I'm not that outgoing friendly person anymore , I'm always more to myself now than being around people ... I missed my old life , wish I can get my life back ... But it just gets worse ... Reading some people here talked about ensure and boost are also bad for acid reflux , and I'm just thinking of starting to taking that , so I can just eat very little food , and just drink ensure or boost instead ... Now that's not even a good idea anymore ... What can I do ..... Can someone help me .... Please ?


----------



## jaumeb

Roberto, have you tried inclined bed therapy?


----------



## Roberto Aguila

Yes I even bought that special bed for that . Nothing seems to be helping ... It's nausea that really been the biggest problem for me , I need all the suggestion I can get , keep it coming please .... Btw jaumeb thank you do much for caring .


----------



## Roberto Aguila

Food is the biggest problem , don't know what to eat anymore ...


----------



## jaumeb

Some people say ginger helps with nausea. In my case I can't take it.


----------



## Roberto Aguila

What would I do to ginger , should I eat it raw by itself ?


----------



## jaumeb

Ginger tea.


----------



## Cherry Esteban

I also suferred from acid reflux.always bloated flatulence and nausea..i tried nexium and risek..nothing happened makes my acidity worse..have ibs too..my doctors said take omeprazole but have second thought taking again meds that didnt work..searched on the net that hyperacidity signs mimics low acidity symptoms.since i have ibs diarrhea i took probotics..i avoided food which are hard to digest like meat.i eat slowly and small meal but 5 times a day instead of 3 bif meals.eat veggies and fruits..i took vitamins and minerals high in a,b,d,e, magnesium and zinc..after that my gerd gone and also my ibs too.i drink lemon in water.ginger tea is ok to relieve bloatedness.


----------



## mpfiorv

Cherry Esteban said:


> I also suferred from acid reflux.always bloated flatulence and nausea..i tried nexium and risek..nothing happened makes my acidity worse..have ibs too..my doctors said take omeprazole but have second thought taking again meds that didnt work..searched on the net that hyperacidity signs mimics low acidity symptoms.since i have ibs diarrhea i took probotics..i avoided food which are hard to digest like meat.i eat slowly and small meal but 5 times a day instead of 3 bif meals.eat veggies and fruits..i took vitamins and minerals high in a,b,d,e, magnesium and zinc..after that my gerd gone and also my ibs too.i drink lemon in water.ginger tea is ok to relieve bloatedness.


Hi Cherry:

Do you have a hiatal hernia? have you had an endoscopy? and if so, did they find anything??


----------



## Raw015

Roberto Aguila said:


> I been having so much problem with this acid reflux issue that I have , I have this problem for 6 years now , when I first had it I really thought I was dying , don't know what it is , having terrible nausea and blood pressure issue because of the sickness , until the doctor prescribed me the Nexium 40 mg , and it did help , but I still suffer from the acid reflux every day ... I been so sick with this for too long and I'm getting really depress cause of it ... I don't even know what to eat anymore , it change my life big time ... I'm not that outgoing friendly person anymore , I'm always more to myself now than being around people ... I missed my old life , wish I can get my life back ... But it just gets worse ... Reading some people here talked about ensure and boost are also bad for acid reflux , and I'm just thinking of starting to taking that , so I can just eat very little food , and just drink ensure or boost instead ... Now that's not even a good idea anymore ... What can I do ..... Can someone help me .... Please ?


go cry a little bit, maybe that helps..


----------



## braeseven

Raw015 said:


> go cry a little bit, maybe that helps..


Seriously?


----------

